# Nintendo DSi Skin Template?



## Zerousen (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey tempers! I just got a new DSi a few weeks back, and I thought that my DSi needed some decorations. I found a template for a DSL/DSi here, but it didn't turn out so great. Anyone found or has a better one, for DSi specifically..?


----------



## zeromac (Dec 10, 2009)

You could just print that one out and add your own touch to it making is personal


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 11, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> You could just print that one out and add your own touch to it making is personal



that is what i did, but it is too big for my sister's dsl and too big for my dsi, sadly. and it is the only DSi template i have found on the internet.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 11, 2009)

It's a psd file, Just open it with photoshop, make it smaller and print it.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 12, 2009)

I was trying to ask for a better one, and my dad doesnt like me wasting ink.


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

HatsuneHaseo said:
			
		

> I was trying to ask for a better one, and my dad doesnt like me wasting ink.


I wasted shitloads of ink once when I tried printing out skins. And when the skin came out it was too friggin small...
So yeah, you'll have to get the dimensions right before doing anything, or you'll screw up.


----------



## stuffnflufff (Mar 13, 2010)

resize the template to 410x??? and it fits perfect. Make sure there is ink in the printer though.


----------

